# dope-seeds.com



## goneindawind (Apr 20, 2008)

i jus got my letter confirming my order and for lowlifes auto flower blueberry kush seeds this will be my first time ordein but seemd quick and ez so far da letter said dey will ship my seed tommorrow and itll take 5-7 to get here so im keepin my fingaz crossed i also went to oakland down to harbor side yesterday and bought 12 granddaddy purple x romulan seeds so im gunna keep u guys postd on those:woohoo:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Apr 20, 2008)

Goodluck on your grow.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 20, 2008)

thnx im also grown a couple gdp x skunk 1 its only like 2 in tall and already smells awsome


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 22, 2008)

has any 1 eva ordered from here


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 23, 2008)

i go to da dope-seeds website and dey say da lowlifes auto blueberry kush has sold out hope i get mine im lookim forward to my first auto grow n e 1 ever order from here need some feed back


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 28, 2008)

i got my seeds today only took 7 days like this site will use it again


----------

